# Anyone know any good cat boarding places?



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have no idea if this is in the right section or not but here goes...

In October I'm taking my mum away for a short holiday (6th - 10th) I've found some brilliant bunny boarding for our buns and small animal boarding for our rodents but I cant find any cat boarding places anywhere!

My mums cat is approx 14years old, she's called Flo and she is a soppy little thing. She loves to sit on or near someone all the time and hates to be away from people so for this reason I need to find a place that keeps the cat as their own pet and not in some sort of cage/kennel. I feel if she doesn't get enough attention she will become stressed.
I am in south Cambridgeshire.

So does anyone know any places like I described? Or can anyone take Flo for the few days we're away?
If I cant find anywhere then the holiday will be cancelled.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## demetrag (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello, 


I understand what you mean, as my cat got very stressed when he was lonely!
I found this incredible place in Northampton (just 2 minutes from the M1 exit) which might be conventient depending which airport you will be travelling from.

This place is called Cloverlea cattery. you can copy that on google and it will come up. The owner, christine, pays a lot of attention to all of the guests and she caters every individual according to his her needs!

I am aware that it might be quite far from you, but if you do not find anywhere good near you, I would recommend it!

xx

Demetra


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

whereabouts in the uk are you?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you can also try the feline advice bureau


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> whereabouts in the uk are you?


I'm in south Cambridgeshire.

I may have found a solution though, my dad is going to stay at my mums for the 5 days to look after her animals and mine will go into boarding


----------

